

Why foreign YC founders chose to start their companies in Silicon Valley - pg
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2011/08/29/why-foreign-y-combinator-founders-chose-to-start-or-grow-their-companies-in-silicon-valley/

======
rdl
I can't imagine why anyone would not want to make the visa process for people
like these as streamlined as possible.

